# LJG First Kidding Thread



## chels24 (Feb 23, 2011)

So far we've already had four kids, but here is our next group of girls. They are all due 3/10-3/22 to my fullblood Boer buck. All of these girls will be ff so hopefully everything goes alright. I really wanted to be around when these girls kidded so I tested the buck effect to get these girls bred and it worked. Unfortunately I didn't time right so now they will be due the week before spring break instead of the week of spring break.

Talia





Sophie




Jade




Ginger
(the hardest goat ever to get pictures of)




Here's the buck they are bred to


----------



## ksalvagno (Feb 23, 2011)

Nice looking group! Good luck!


----------



## chels24 (Mar 21, 2011)

It's been a busy morning!!

I went outside about 9:30 this morning and Sophie was being VERY vocal. She didn't have any signs that she was close and I figured she'd be the last one to kid. Her bad didn't feel full and her ligs weren't even close to felling soft. I decided to keep a close eye on her anyway and about 10 min later she started having contractions. Around 10:00 she went to the barn and decided to get serious. It was really hard for me not to jump in and help and I did end up pulling a little but she did it on her own. She's my first doe that was born here to kid here.
Here's her little doeling:





I needed to run to the post office real quick, so I checked on the other three pregnant girls and they were off eating. I figured I would have awhile before any of them kidded so I went ahead and left. I was only gone about 45min. I pulled into the driveway and saw Ginger with a red kid and at first I thought it was Sophie girl. When she turned around though I saw something hanging from her. I grabbed my kidding box and headed out there again. She had delivered two doelings all on her own and was cleaning them up.





Now I just have two more to go and we're finished.


----------



## jodief100 (Mar 21, 2011)

Nice looking babies!


----------



## Dreaming Of Goats (Mar 21, 2011)

WOW 3 doelings!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Fat Bottom Farm (Mar 21, 2011)

Love the black and white one, she looks like an oreo cookie.


----------



## Our7Wonders (Mar 21, 2011)

Congratulations!!!!!!


----------



## mossyStone (Mar 21, 2011)

Adorable Congrats!!!!


----------



## chels24 (Mar 21, 2011)

I've heard lots of complaints and people saying it's a boy year, but I've had the opposite. So far I've gotten 7doelings and 2 bucklings. I don't know if it was the old wives tale about apple cider vinegar or me telling them I wanted boys but so far so good. Now I've probably jinxed myself and my last two girls will give me boys.


----------



## julieq (Mar 21, 2011)

Nice looking does and congrats on the kids!


----------



## getchasome (Mar 21, 2011)

the marking on the black one is awesome!!  am I seeing it right, its a diagonal white stripe?


----------



## chels24 (Mar 21, 2011)

The stripe actually goes all the way around her body.


----------



## Roll farms (Mar 21, 2011)

Nature sometimes uses a great paintbrush.....BEAUTIFUL!!!


----------



## getchasome (Mar 21, 2011)

Roll farms said:
			
		

> Nature sometimes uses a great paintbrush.....BEAUTIFUL!!!


exactly


----------



## PattySh (Mar 21, 2011)

Nice looking herd. Very cute babies. Congrats!


----------



## chels24 (Mar 22, 2011)

Yep I jinxed myself!

This morning my other two girls kidded.

Jade kidded a boy and a girl. I really wanted to get a black doeling from her and I got a black one. Too bad it's a BOY.





Then Talia, who was the other one I wanted a girl from, had twin boys.





I'm just really glad that my girls didn't have any problems and gave me so many twins.


----------



## Roll farms (Mar 22, 2011)

Sorry you didn't get the girls you wanted, but they are very nice lookin' boys!


----------



## getchasome (Mar 22, 2011)

they are super cute!!  maybe if you start talking with them now, you can get them to understand that you NEED little girls when its their turn


----------



## ksalvagno (Mar 22, 2011)

Congratulations on all your kids. They are adorable!


----------



## jodief100 (Mar 22, 2011)

They are adorable!


----------



## swest (Mar 22, 2011)

Congrats, great looking kids!


----------



## chandasue (Mar 22, 2011)

Cute! The little black one with the belly band =


----------



## Zanzabeez (Mar 23, 2011)

Congrats! They are all stinking cute! 

Tracy


----------

